# I need some help!!!



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OK i got some favors to ask. I am currently at a crossroads in regards to my future but i have alittle window to play with. I have the oppurtunity to go back and get some more EOD schooling but i might have to re-enlist to do it but the schooling is a great. I could re-class to MA (master @ arms, it's navy talk for Military Police) but this could require a re-enlistment or extention, this also say's that i might be sitting at a gate checking ID's or on a ship telling some1 their gig line is crooked. Or i could get a K-9 handler or get a billet where my duties would be patrol. Or i could finish my tour and just get out. Since i can't figure out what I wanna do in my immediatte future i will look at what i do know. I do know that when i get out i will pursue Police work. I have a big family bond and i will start close to home and work my way out. so what i am trying to do is figure out what route i can take now that would benefit me the most in my pursuit of my civilian career. So is there some of you people out there that sit on hiring boards that could help me with my decisions. I would like to find a free resume service and get a resume and have some of you who look at prospective new hires can give me their point of views that might help me with a decision.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

EOD,

I don't know you from a hole in the wall, but from what you've mentioned in the past about your family and kids, I think its time to go home and be the family man you want to be, no need to prolong it. Go home and spend some quality time and some R&amp;R and then work on that LE career... 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

This is not really advice, but it seems like you enjoy what you are doing in the Navy. I was hired with someone who had 23 years of Air Force he was a special agent with them, I am not military (so i didnt understand all the lingo) but he did police work(special agent) for all the branches of the service investigating, serving warrants and such on military personnel.

He left because he got hired on a municipal level, he was happy, be near his family, not worried about being shipped to Kuwait or anything again, so it was a good thing. 

But, he got layed off, got hired by another town, and sat on the front desk. He wasn't too happy, yes you have to put your time in any job you go to, but this guy was wondering why he got out so early, he had a good gig, but he did secure ties in the area and didnt have to put strain on his family...so it is a tough choice.


----------

